# [SOLVED] kompilacja emeralda na 2.6.23 wysypuje się

## TBH the lolmaker

Siema, mam gentoo-sources i po ostatniej aktualizacji sandboxa nie moge zemergować emeralda

```
        then mv -f ".deps/main.Tpo" ".deps/main.Po"; else rm -f ".deps/main.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/directfb -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/libwnck-1.0 -I/usr/include/startup-notification-1.0 -I/usr/include/beryl   -I../include -DLOCALEDIR="\"/usr/share/locale"\" -DENGINE_DIR=\"/usr/lib/emerald/engines\"    -march=k8 -msse3 -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/directfb -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/libwnck-1.0 -I/usr/include/startup-notification-1.0 -I/usr/include/beryl   -MT engine_loader.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/engine_loader.Tpo" -c -o engine_loader.o engine_loader.c; \

        then mv -f ".deps/engine_loader.Tpo" ".deps/engine_loader.Po"; else rm -f ".deps/engine_loader.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

main.c: In function ‘action_menu_map’:

main.c:3784: error: ‘WNCK_WINDOW_MODAL_DIALOG’ undeclared (first use in this function)

main.c:3784: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

main.c:3784: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[2]: *** [main.o] Błąd 1

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/emerald-0.2.1/work/emerald-0.2.1/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Błąd 1

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/emerald-0.2.1/work/emerald-0.2.1'

make: *** [all] Błąd 2

 *

 * ERROR: x11-wm/emerald-0.2.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *       ebuild.sh, line 1695:  Called dyn_compile

 *       ebuild.sh, line 1033:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *       ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *       ebuild.sh, line 1377:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *   gnome2.eclass, line   71:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake || die "compile failure"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failure

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/emerald-0.2.1/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package x11-wm/emerald-0.2.1:

 *

 * ERROR: x11-wm/emerald-0.2.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *       ebuild.sh, line 1695:  Called dyn_compile

 *       ebuild.sh, line 1033:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *       ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *       ebuild.sh, line 1377:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *   gnome2.eclass, line   71:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake || die "compile failure"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failure

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/emerald-0.2.1/temp/build.log'.

 *

PuddleFrog ~ #           
```

FEATURES=-sandbox nie pomaga, przedtem, podczas używania 2.6.23 nie odpalał się (na 2.6.22.9 śmigał pięknie) a teraz nie kompiluje się już w ogóle

jakieś pomysły?

----------

## Arfrever

Błąd 195208.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## TBH the lolmaker

czyli czekać?

----------

## SlashBeast

albo downgrade sandboxa i zamaskowanie wadliwej wersji, ja z przyzwyczajenia zrobiłem quickpkg sandbox zanim nowego emergowałem.

----------

## mbar

Przeczytaj opis błedu, zanim zaczniesz coś opowiadać o sandboxie i downgrade.

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie wczytywałem sie błąd, zasugerowałem się  *Quote:*   

> po ostatniej aktualizacji sandboxa nie moge zemergować emeralda

 

----------

## kurak

OT - problemy też są z alsa dla emu10k1..główny kanał jest wyciszony.

----------

## TBH the lolmaker

dementuję, mam alse, mam emu101k , śmiga ;]

----------

## kurak

Już jest ok. Nie wiem co było nie tak.. ale działa - to się liczy;]

----------

## TBH the lolmaker

pomogło dopisanie do pliku

/usr/include/libwnck-1.0/libwnck/window.h:

w linii 159 

```
#define WNCK_WINDOW_MODAL_DIALOG 127
```

i śmiga, Solved

----------

